# Good Root Apps...What is everyone using?



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

What are some good root apps? Currently running the basics: Titanium Backup, Root Explorer, and Ad-Free Android, but I know there are many more...So what is everyone else using? Thanks!


----------



## nogeek (Jan 7, 2012)

rom manager
mobile odin
droidwall
autorun manager
rom toolbox
sd maid
set cpu
gamecih2
volume+
...


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

Titanium Backup

Franco Kernel Updater

CWMR Touch updater

Volume +


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I run MIUI so I don't use Titanium right now, but do otherwise.

Webkey (allows PC based control of a phone, or control of one phone via another. Great App)

Script Manager, V6 Supercharger, 3GTurbocharger

Milestone Overclock

Supermanager

Widget Locker

Font Installer


----------

